# When to feed adult food?



## scooch (Sep 18, 2008)

Lucky is 8 months..will be 9 this month...when do i ween him to adult food? 

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I waited until Bonnie was a full year (per my vet), but I know that some people have switched at around 8-9 months. Maybe ask your vet, as they know your puppy personally.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I no longer do puppy food. Once they're settled at home, I switch to adult.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

With so many little ones (from ALL ages) coming in, and out of my house, I feed an "All Stage" diet.

I've never had a problem with this.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I kept London on puppy food until she was between 10 & 12 months old. I'm not sure it really matters that much, it's just what I decided would work well for us.


----------



## widgeon (Apr 23, 2007)

Mine are all two years old and I still mix some puppy kibble in with their regular kibble. They are so active that my vet and I do not see a problem with it. When they slow down and are not as active, I will remove it.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i switched at 9 mnths ..feeding twice a day


----------

